# broke my face *with pix*



## jcambece (Jul 3, 2006)

I know that I may not be the best person on this forum and I know I post a lot of crap, but to everyone who can close, lock, delete, whateverMODS I guess, please dont ban me or delete this thread I want people to understand some thing








Due to the nature of the situation, I can not discuss exactly what happened in open forum, if you do want to know my story, feel free to pm meI will respond as soon as I can (as long as I get notifications via e-mail) or you can e-mail me direct at [email protected]...

Cambece


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 3, 2006)

From the looks of it I'll take it you were on the losing end of a fight. 

Did your nose or anything break?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 3, 2006)

Were you doing something illegal?  

Maybe a little extreme suicidal "sport"?

We're not going to ban you or delete the thread. 

You're our favorite young'un!

Now Get Well and BE GOOD!!!



Seriously, be careful.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2006)

Duck , bob and weave.....always stand away from fireworks after you set them off. 
At least you can still type.

Get better.


----------



## jcambece (Jul 10, 2006)

My nose broke, but the guy who hit me broke his hand when he hit me . I could have not been hit but i didnt know it was coming


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 10, 2006)

Trying to stop smoking or a fentanyl fan?


----------

